# Golf marker



## Dusty (Feb 25, 2022)

A Golfer walks into the pro shop at the local course and asks the golf pro if they sell ball markers.

The golf pro says they do, and they are $1.00.

The guy gives the golf pro a dollar.

The golf pro opens the register, puts the dollar in, and hands him a dime to use as the marker.

This economic model is also used by governments.


----------



## Tomc938 (Feb 25, 2022)

Yep.  What about the tax on that marker?  The government needs their cut too.


----------



## boilerhouse (Feb 25, 2022)

Yes, except they would borrow the dollar to buy that dime.


----------



## whydontu (Feb 25, 2022)

And Trudeau would use the $0.90 profit to pay for a photo-op to apologize for something


----------



## Tom O (Feb 25, 2022)

Well if the Americans get into it maybe the Russians will just stop for tea or coffee on their way to the 49th parallel I can’t see much resistance, after all we have to disarm citizens to make Politicians feel safe.


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 25, 2022)

Tom O said:


> Well if the Americans get into it maybe the Russians will just stop for tea or coffee on their way to the 49th parallel I can’t see much resistance, after all we have to disarm citizens to make Politicians feel safe.


That’s not true 

We need to attack unarmed citizens to feel safe


----------



## DPittman (Feb 25, 2022)

Ya I say this thread is getting past the humorus flavor it was started with.


----------



## Darren (Feb 25, 2022)

whydontu said:


> And Trudeau would use the $0.90 profit to pay for a photo-op to apologize for something


 Almost, he'd use $1.50


----------

